# Canon T3 Flash Problems



## XtremeProductions570 (Apr 6, 2013)

First, I would like to say I am new to the forums. Looking forward to a long stay here developing my skills. I'm not new to the world of SLR's, but still consider myself an amateur. 

Now onto my reason for my first post here. 

Recently purchased T3. Have gone through about 1000 photos so far in the past few weeks. I am now having an issue with the internal flash. 
Auto mode pop-up working just fine (eliminating the hot shoe pin problem? This only has one pin on the shoe under the springs right?), Auto focus is working just fine. Took a bunch of photos last night (all flash) and all of a sudden flash stopped firing including the preflash.

The body does fire an external macro light just fine via the hot shoe. I thought at first it was the battery starting to get low. Changed that to a full charged one and same thing. Same happens with my 55-250 lens as well. 

Curious to see if it's possible that I took too many photos in a short period of time and the flash either overheated or blew out. Or possibly another issue. Thanks.


----------



## XtremeProductions570 (Apr 6, 2013)

Needless to say this didn't work. Does Canon really expect me to pay out of pocket to send this camera out for warranty repair? Do they not have authorized camera repair places for warranty repair? I can't even find a replacement bulb for this thing to see if that's the problem or not. I thought it was Nikon that didn't allow retailers to buy replacement parts for resell. Not Canon.... Not a good first impression of this camera. 




> Thank you for contacting Canon product support.  We are sorry to hear the flash on your EOS rebel T3 will not fire.
> As a first step towards resolving this issue, we recommend you restore the camera's default settings, Mr. Stivers.
> You can reset to the factory settings by following the procedure below.  This will erase all custom settings on the camera.
> 1. Please remove the lens, battery, and memory card.
> ...


----------



## dsljay (Apr 23, 2013)

xtreme, did you send your t3 back to  canon and is it fixed? Jay


----------



## XtremeProductions570 (Apr 24, 2013)

They sent me a prepaid UPS shipping label, afer i complained about the need to ship this out for repair. I haven't gotten the chance to ship it out just yet.


----------



## dsljay (Apr 24, 2013)

Good deal on the prepaid label. Please let us know what the problem is, I too have a t3. Jay


----------



## XtremeProductions570 (May 1, 2013)

I shipped the camera out on the 25th, they received it on their dock the next day. I sent an email asking them where I can check up on the repair a few days later when I had not heard anything. This was their reply: 


> According to procedure, we are unable to notify the customer of the  camera status immediately after receiving the camera.  It will take  approximately 2 to 3 days to process your camera and assign for  evaluation.  Once the camera has been processed into the repair database  it may take up to 2 business days to be evaluated by the Canon  technician.  Once the evaluation is completed, you will be informed of  the camera status via email by the email address that you have provided  for us with the shipment of your camera.  If you have not provided an  email, you can contact contact us by calling 1-800-652-2666 or the  number listed below and we will assist you with the repair status of  your camera.
> Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance with your EOS Rebel T3.  Thank you for choosing Canon.
> Sincerely,
> Torrey
> Technical Support Representative



Camera was shipped back out to me on the 30th. Received it today, the 1st. No  correspondence by the repair center at all. I didn't even know the  camera was being shipped back out. No email, nothing. All I received was  a phone call from FedEx saying I had a package I had to sign for coming  today. Also, as indicated on the accessories received on the paperwork, when I  shipped the camera out, I shipped it out WITH the body cap AND the eye  cup. Received it WITHOUT the eyecup. Waiting on a reply email back from them. 

They replaced the entire top part of the body. Flash now works again. Still kind of neutral about my feeling towards their customer service/repair procedures. Especially since they shipped the camera back to me without the eyecup. Glad I didn't send it out with the strap, battery and lens.


----------



## dsljay (May 6, 2013)

Fast service. Good to hear that it's repaired.  Jay


----------



## XtremeProductions570 (May 7, 2013)

Faster then I expected, but no communication, and I just received my new eyecup in the mail yesterday. Again all communication was initiated by myself. 

P.S. Where at in Eastern PA? That's where I am at.


----------



## dsljay (May 7, 2013)

I'm just outside of Allentown in Breinigsville pa.


----------

